# Wiremold notcher



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

I was looking for one of those last summer. I ended up using a small hole saw and tin snips to try to duplicate what that does. I needed to make about 75-85 notches. Hang onto it. You'll use it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

HKP makes some cool tools. I have a nice ratchet cable cutter of theirs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> HKP makes some cool tools. I have a nice ratchet cable cutter of theirs.


You're right about that! They make the finest bolt cutters around, and they make the only ACSR ratchet cutters that I'm aware of. They also make ratchet guy strand cutters, that are on my "to buy" list for some day.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MD, I like that tool, where do you think I can find one of them?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> MD, I like that tool, where do you think I can find one of them?


Brother, I have no idea. I've been looking for one for years until I got this one. I just happened to spy this one on eBay. It was listed really weird, because the seller didn't know what it was. I just happened to stumble across it when browsing stuff for sale. 

A year or two ago, I contacted HK Porter about seeing if they had any old stock. They did not, but they still had all the plans. They were willing to issue another factory order for them if I wanted to buy something like 1,000 of them. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I sent a general inquire to Wiremold about the availability of this product, and this was the response:



> Thanks for contacting Wiremold Knowledge Base.
> This is a response to the following issue:
> 
> Product:
> ...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I figured now that since they don't support this tool, maybe I will. I asked them for the print for the tool, and this is how I made out:



> Since this tool is no longer supported, may I have a dimensionalized print of the cutting portions of the tool so that mine may be maintined?
> 
> -------------------
> 
> ...


It was neat for me to learn that this tool is called a "canopy cutter", which is actually what I'd use it most for.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just thought I should add that Wiremold technical support is fantastic. They answer emails with definitive answers and with lightning speed. It's pretty refreshing to not get canned responses that seem like they came off some script from a computer in Indonesia.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

do a group buy for 1000 pieces. Or take it to china..Im sure someone there would factory manufacture as many as you want.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Were these purchased just for the sake of nostalgia? 
I’m just wondering where and how you could actually use them in the field, since the metal back plates of the Wiremold boxes also have a notch with a tang to ground/bond and secure the raceway to the box. 
I know they make those little metal bushings that stick in the open end of the Wiremold raceway, but not sure if that would be acceptable.


----------

